# Adding a deba to the bag



## allen lum (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello everyone

Hi I am looking for a deba to add to my knife kit, currently I have a Masamoto KS 240mm, Tadasuna 270mm Inox, and a Konosuke 150mm petty. I am starting to have to break down fish, chicken and etc at work, that require a heavy duty knife. What would you guys and gals, suggest. I know how to sharpen fairly well, not too well on single beveled knives but i can learn. Would like to stick to $300 and under, but if you have any that is a bit over, feel free to mention it. I would perfer something between 160mm to about 180mm. Carbon or stainless is both ok. I was looking at the

Morikata 180mm deba

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/moritakadeba1.html

Mizuno 165mm or 180mm deba

http://japanesechefsknife.com/HontanrenSeries.html#Hontanren

Masamoto KS Deba

http://japanesechefsknife.com/KSSeriesHonKasumiGyokuhakukou.html#KSSeries

or

Masamoto KK Deba

http://japanesechefsknife.com/KKSeries.html#KKSeries

I would really like your input, or if you have any other suggestions on other brands, or something that would do the same job.

Thank you in advance.

Allen


----------



## allen lum (Mar 1, 2013)

Well I was going to use it to break down chicken bones for stock, fish bones, and use it to filet fishes and etc. 

Thanks for replying 

Allen


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

If you are in Honolulu You could order from Rakuten Japan.  I'd look for a Garesuki for chicken and a Deba for fish.  I confess to using my Deba for chicken, but I only use it to cut through articulations.  I don't use it in place of a cleaver - if you're going to chop bone get a cleaver.


----------



## allen lum (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you everyone for replying to this post, I am just going to buy a bone cleaver for breaking down chicken bones and later purchase a deba for fish. 

Thanks allen


----------

